# LeMans 2007



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

I am fully aware that this is not a TTOC Event but as we have 3 Reps going would it not be a good idea if we go fully armed with TTOC blurb as the Audi camp site will only contain Audi's and the National Event is only 2 weeks later.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

ttvic said:


> I am fully aware that this is not a TTOC Event but as we have 3 Reps going would it not be a good idea if we go fully armed with TTOC blurb as the Audi camp site will only contain Audi's and the National Event is only 2 weeks later.


See my post on the rep forum :wink:


----------

